# Mids to pair with oz superman tweeters?



## F1Audio (Jun 5, 2009)

Starting to think about an old school system using my favorite stuff from back in the day. Probably going with the oz tweeters. I am not against using the oz Mids. Just wondering what else may be a better match. I do remember the oz Mids sounding very smooth and even had pretty good extension and impact. Honestly, i have always liked paper based cones. Maybe a quart qm would fit the bill. Any opinions? Looking at mainly 6.5....but would do a 5.25 if it will play low enough....i normally crossover my Mids at 62-70hz....


----------

